# Es geht endlich los Koiteichbau



## chr1z (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo 
Zuerst möchte ich mich einmal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Christian ich bin 21 Jahre und komme aus der Nähe von Schwäbisch Hallund bin Altenpfleger in der Ausbildung. Auf unserem Gartengrundstück haben wir schon einige Teiche (4: Beton,Becken,Folie..)
Doch leider sind alle Teiche nicht wirklich sehr Tief ca 60 - 70cm und somit wird es se schwer für die Überwinterung von sämtlichen Fischen.
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt einen schönen großen Teich zu bauen damit sich unsere Kois auch wohlfühlen.
Den komplizierten Teichbau trau ich mir leider noch nicht zu. U.a liegt der Hang am Teich und bin noch releativ Jung und möcht erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln. Deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen einen Teich mit der Firma Glaser aus Hall zu bauen.

*Fakten zum Teich: *

- Teich wird eine Nierenform haben
- Teichgröße: 5Meter lang, 4 Meter breit, und ca 1,70 meter tief
- Pflanzzone in den Nieren
- Schwerkraft - Gepumpt  
- 2 Bodenabläufe 
- Skimmer
- Pumpenschacht
- EPDM-Kautschukfolie 1,15mm


*Fakten zur Filteranlage *

- Center Vortex c50 
- Sifi
- Meßner 16000eco
- Bachlauf und Pflanzenfilter

(Wird mir leider erst gegen Anfang nächstes Jahr möglich sein zu kaufen) 



*Der Teichbau:*

Vor 2 Wochen begann ich mir Gedanken zu machen wie die Form vom Teich sein sollte. Und legte mich für diese Fest:

 
Doch einige Bäume waren im Weg und störten und mussten leider beseitigt werden.

 

Gestern kammen dann die Helfer und haben den Teich vermessen den Kragen gezogen und schon geschallt.  


     

Nächsten Sa soll voll geschallt werden und der Kragen betoniert werden.

_EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt._


----------



## jojoaction (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Es geht endlich los Koiteichbau*

Hallo

schöne Anlage die du da geplant und begonnen hast.

Ich hoffe du bist weiter mit der Kamera dabei und informiert uns über den Baufortschritt.

Gruss

Joachim


----------



## chr1z (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Es geht endlich los Koiteichbau*

Hallo und Danke.

Werde natürlich weiterhin alles mit der Kamera festhalten.

gruss chris


----------



## rainthanner (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Es geht endlich los Koiteichbau*

na dann wünsch`ich mal gutes Gelingen. 


 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## chr1z (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Es geht endlich los Koiteichbau*

weiter gehts:

     

Betonieren hat sich leider auf kommenden Sa verschoben. :/

_EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt._


----------

